# Chocolate bay 1-5-16



## joecostie (Dec 5, 2015)

Since my home waters were stirred up from these winds we have been having, I decided to try out a new spot I have been looking at in chocolate bay. I launched out of the boat launch off of 2004 at around 1100. After the one hour pedal I arrived at my first spot and hoped out and started wading throwing a chartreuse fat boy with no hits. After about an hour I switched to a chicken on a chain paddle tail on a 1/16 ounce jig head. After about another thirty minutes of fishing with no hits I seen some pink birds working the shore line so I decided to head over and see if any fish were around them, no joy on that plan either. Once back in the yak I decided to drift the channel and found my first taker, a 15 inch trout. Not being one to give up I headed over to a nearby reef that I knew about, on my first drift I hooked up with another 15 inch trout and decided to switch to a 5" assassin sea shad in fire tiger. On the first drift with the fire tiger I hooked up on a decent flounder then a nice black drum. After making a few more drifts I switched over to a plum/treus paddle tail and on the first cast hooked up with a nice 27 3/4" red. Made a few more drifts with no hits and decided to head in.

WATER
60Â°-63Â°
trout green
very little tide movement with heavy north chop
good salinity
2-4 ft deep over mud shell

WEATHER
60Â°-62Â°
north wind at 13-16 mph
broken cloud cover

P.S To the two gentleman who offered me a ride in thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

Good job dude. Your a beast to go out in that wind. Way to keep trying different things till you find one that works.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like you have a nice Yak set up, good job


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work. you got on some fish and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

1 hour paddle, nice stamina.
That put you about a couple of miles from the launch?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

great report, looks like a awesome yak setup


----------



## joecostie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ethan Hunt By my gps I was some where n the area of 3.65 miles from the launch. I have a hobie pa 12 so it isn't to bad to go that far.


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Very informative! Thanks.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Great Job,


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice dude!

Man, I've always wondered what the big deal is about those Hobies, and why they are thousands of dollars. I thought they were just an any day kayak. Went to the boat show on Sunday and went to where the Hobies were and asked a guy there what's so special about them. If I ever want/need a kayak, I'll be getting a Hobie. Those things are crazy


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> Nice dude!
> 
> Man, I've always wondered what the big deal is about those Hobies, and why they are thousands of dollars. I thought they were just an any day kayak. Went to the boat show on Sunday and went to where the Hobies were and asked a guy there what's so special about them. If I ever want/need a kayak, I'll be getting a Hobie. Those things are crazy


that's why they're a couple of grands


----------



## joecostie (Dec 5, 2015)

They are a little expensive for a kayak and I can afford a decent boat but I fish almost three to four times a week. So if you figure up gas, insurance, maintenance, etc. I would be looking at a pretty costly amount. So I figured by the best of the kayak world and go fishing.


----------

